# recover libedit.so.7 system don't boot help



## Ira (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi, someone can say me if I can recover libedit.so.7
I  deleted by a mistake with winscp.

Now when I try to boot system I get this error.
http://prntscr.com/be4vk5 

I can install the system in 5 minutes but I have data and I need to recover it.

If someone have some idea, please, answer here.


----------



## Ira (Jun 9, 2016)

My idea was to boot with a Live CD image to mount the hard disk then copy /lib from cdrom to /lib in hard disk.  I think is the best idea but I don't know how..


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 9, 2016)

Ira said:


> but i don't know how..


Why not? You basically already explained all the necessary steps 

There are multiple ways to solve this, but let's go with your idea. Once booted into the live cd system, mount your root partition with `mount /dev/ada0p2 /mnt`, copy the missing library with `cp /lib/libedit.so.7 /mnt/lib`, then `umount /mnt`, and `reboot`.


----------



## Ira (Jun 9, 2016)

tobik said:


> Why not? You basically already explained all the necessary steps
> 
> There are multiple ways to solve this, but let's go with your idea. Once booted into the live cd system, mount your root partition with `mount /dev/ada0p2 /mnt`, copy the missing library with `cp /lib/libedit.so.7 /mnt/lib`, then `umount /mnt`, and `reboot`.


Thanks very much for you reply.

It works like you said.
Can you say me command for copy full /lib directory   ? I want to be sure i recopy all libs



Thanks  I solved. tobik


----------

